# Report



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Any flounder reports from Friday night???? Dont be holding out on us!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Where's yours???


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

We went last night.:boo. Really really windy !!!!!!!!!!! I thought my son was ready to :sick .Spent maybe an hour out there and headed in. 

Scott


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I went thursday morning and friday morning. I was beat last night after getting up at 1 am two days in a row. I got skunked friday morning. I may give it a try later on this evening.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

too windy


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I wen't last nightand endedup with4 nice fish and went Thursday night and got 8 good fish. 

Iguess I don't need to tell yall the area since no one else on this gigging forum is willing to shareany important info.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for not sharing your seceret spot. I love the suspense. Glad you got some though. Sounds like you dont need any useful information. Any:takephoto to go with your post????


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

well i went out fri. night about 8oclock stayed out around the inner. point islands and the southern tip of innererity point till o' about 10:00 and saw squat! naada but i'll be try'n again soon in a couple of days .that was first of the season.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's discouraging, the fish should be around Innerarity Point right now. We have done real well in the past right there this exact time of year. Maybe they will show up soon. I am hoping to go one night this week and take the wife, I'll post a report if I do.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Capt Jake. Look forward to a good report.


----------

